# CYST removal



## MichelleDyson (Dec 2, 2011)

What CPT code should be used for removal of a cyst if it was not drained, only removed?


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Dec 2, 2011)

11400 is for excision of a benign lesion, 11200 &11201 is for removal of skin tags.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 6, 2011)

*Need op note*

For an accurate response to a surgical coding question, please post the scrubbed operative note.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

MichelleDyson said:


> What CPT code should be used for removal of a cyst if it was not drained, only removed?



Depends on where it is located, what kind of cyst and a lot of other variables.  Always best to post more info to get the best response.


----------

